#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Funcionar Modem da Askey RTF3505 na FIBERHOME

## diogo25

Boa tarde, gostaria de saber se alguém, já conseguiu colocar o modem da askey RTF3505VW-GV funcionar na olt da fiberhome????

----------

